# Nikki: You should be proud



## Bleipriester (Oct 5, 2019)

Nikki wants you to be proud of Trump´s terrorism. She wants us to believe Trump defeated ISIS. She also thinks that it is a good thing to oust a democratically elected President and starve his people. All her points are simply void and bogus. Trump is a disgrace for the USA and humankind. 

Nikki Haley: ‘Every American should be proud’ of Trump


----------



## Shrimpbox (Oct 5, 2019)

I like her even better. She has more balls than any of the republican men. Thank you.


----------



## daveman (Oct 5, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Nikki wants you to be proud of Trump´s terrorism. She wants us to believe Trump defeated ISIS. She also thinks that it is a good thing to oust a democratically elected President and starve his people. All her points are simply void and bogus. Trump is a disgrace for the USA and humankind.
> 
> Nikki Haley: ‘Every American should be proud’ of Trump


I'm curious why you believe everyone is obligated to share your irrational hatred.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 5, 2019)

daveman said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Nikki wants you to be proud of Trump´s terrorism. She wants us to believe Trump defeated ISIS. She also thinks that it is a good thing to oust a democratically elected President and starve his people. All her points are simply void and bogus. Trump is a disgrace for the USA and humankind.
> ...


It´s because you are living in a matrix. You really think your politicians are doing the world any good, do you?


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 5, 2019)

Shrimpbox said:


> I like her even better. She has more balls than any of the republican men. Thank you.



Of course she has balls. That adam's apple gave that secret away a long time ago.


----------



## daveman (Oct 6, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Ahh.  Why didn't you just say in the OP to go ahead and disregard everything you say?  Would have saved us all a lot of time.


----------



## daveman (Oct 6, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Shrimpbox said:
> 
> 
> > I like her even better. She has more balls than any of the republican men. Thank you.
> ...


Leftists are such misogynists.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 6, 2019)

daveman said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


How much time exactly?


----------



## Anathema (Oct 6, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> It´s because you are living in a matrix. You really think your politicians are doing the world any good, do you?



We don’t care about “The World”. OUR World drops off sharply at the borders of the United States of America


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 6, 2019)

Anathema said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > It´s because you are living in a matrix. You really think your politicians are doing the world any good, do you?
> ...


I have realized that. It is the absolute normality that the US is above international law. You can see it in the media but also here in the forum.


----------



## Anathema (Oct 6, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> I have realized that. It is the absolute normality that the US is above international law. You can see it in the media but also here in the forum.



We ARE the International Community. Our money. Our troops. Our aid. Maybe the rest of the world needs to start doing without those things.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 6, 2019)

Anathema said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I have realized that. It is the absolute normality that the US is above international law. You can see it in the media but also here in the forum.
> ...


Nobody asked for it. That´s the difference. And when they do, like Greece now did, the US also "supports" the opponent.


----------



## Correll (Oct 6, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




All nations craft their national policy to serve their national interests.


That you see a problem in that, just when we do it, is not sane of you.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 6, 2019)

Correll said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...


Starving and bombing people is not a legit mean to serve your interest. I only see cruel medieval rulers that not even the bloodiest movies can copy.


----------



## daveman (Oct 6, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Enough.


----------



## daveman (Oct 6, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


What is international law?  Who legislates it?  Who enforces it?


----------



## Anathema (Oct 6, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Nobody asked for it. That´s the difference. And when they do, like Greece now did, the US also "supports" the opponent.



Nobody asked for it? You ARE kidding, Right? If the US Aid shops aren’t sitting off the coast when the hurricane, earthquake, etc... hits some ass backwards shithole country, all we hear is “Where’s the US? Why isn’t the US here yet?” England begged us to get involved in both World Wars. The UN demands we pay our dues and support their Communist nation building efforts while allowing others to shirk their responsibilities.

If/When we return to an Isolationist nation I can’t wait to watch the rest of the world descend into chaos.


----------



## Olde Europe (Oct 6, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Nikki wants you to be proud of Trump´s terrorism. She wants us to believe Trump defeated ISIS. She also thinks that it is a good thing to oust a democratically elected President and starve his people. All her points are simply void and bogus. Trump is a disgrace for the USA and humankind.
> 
> Nikki Haley: ‘Every American should be proud’ of Trump



Been laughing throughout.  Nikki is positioning herself for a run in case Trump's corruption were to break his re-election campaign's neck - trying to take over Trump's "base".  She's gonna need the Trumpletons' votes while presenting herself as the reasonable alternative to Trump and whatever goon emerges to inherit the throne.  That's quite a precarious position to take and defend.  Chances are, whatever dropped out of her mouth, she doesn't believe a single word of it.


----------



## sparky (Oct 6, 2019)

> “If you look around the world, President Trump has a record every American should be proud of,” she said. “In the Middle East, the ISIS caliphate has been destroyed, and we’ve stopped handing billions in cash to Iran that it used to fund terrorism. The North Korean regime is no longer testing long-range missiles. America is once again treating the Cuban dictatorship like the pariah it is, and Maduro's days are numbered in Venezuela.”



seriously....
nothing could be _further _from the truth
and you folks who buy this _sh*t_ , are the same screaming about _news fakery_
~S~


----------



## sparky (Oct 6, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Meet the _new_ boss ,same as the _old_ boss Blei.....~S~


----------



## Olde Europe (Oct 6, 2019)

sparky said:


> > “If you look around the world, President Trump has a record every American should be proud of,” she said. “In the Middle East, the ISIS caliphate has been destroyed, and we’ve stopped handing billions in cash to Iran that it used to fund terrorism. The North Korean regime is no longer testing long-range missiles. America is once again treating the Cuban dictatorship like the pariah it is, and Maduro's days are numbered in Venezuela.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, watch them swallow that shit, and learn how well that Trump-adulating show works.  In other words, she does it exactly right.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 6, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Shrimpbox said:
> 
> 
> > I like her even better. She has more balls than any of the republican men. Thank you.
> ...




RACIST 


.


----------



## daveman (Oct 6, 2019)

Olde Europe said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Nikki wants you to be proud of Trump´s terrorism. She wants us to believe Trump defeated ISIS. She also thinks that it is a good thing to oust a democratically elected President and starve his people. All her points are simply void and bogus. Trump is a disgrace for the USA and humankind.
> ...


What are you talking about?  She's not a Democrat.


----------



## Correll (Oct 6, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




I challenge you to name a nation that has NOT done either of those as formal government policy.


Or admit that all nations craft policy to serve their national interests and you only have a problem with it when America does it, because you hate America.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 6, 2019)

Correll said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


BS. Your "national interests" are the constant destruction of other countries in order to maintain hegemony. This isn´t working, anyway. That´s not a valid interest, I guess.


----------



## daveman (Oct 6, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


So, you can't answer his challenge.

Because you hate America.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 6, 2019)

daveman said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


If you don´t want to starve to death, America will aid you with a bomb. If you don´t like either choice, you hate America.


----------



## Correll (Oct 6, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





You listed two behaviors that you consider not legit means to serve a national interest.


I took you at your word, and seriously challenged you to name a nation that has not done either of them.


THE point is, that if what you are upset about, is completely normal national behavior, then your "outrage" is revealed to be bullshit.



And your failure to back up your complaint(s),  shows that to be the case.


My point stands. All nations craft their national policy to serve their national interests.


That you see a problem in that, just when we do it, is not sane of you.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 6, 2019)

Correll said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You are repeating yourself. In fact, there is no other nation that ever did what the US does today.
There were wars and sieges, massacres, all that stuff. But it was never the purpose to suppress the development of other countries.
And, if you mind, we are now in a modern age. You say, Hitler did it, so it is ok, when we do it. And who opposes that idea, is anti-American. You are the modern world nazi scum, fuck you. And the you is you and those who think alike - not the people as a whole, if you don´t mind.


----------



## daveman (Oct 6, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Foreign aid: These countries are the most generous






Yeah, you definitely hate America.  

What cheap-ass shithole do you come from?


----------



## Correll (Oct 6, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Here is the trick of the question.

YOU get to pick, your example of a nation, that is sooooo much better than US.


And then I will cite it's history, showing that, surprisingly recently, it did just that, which you have claimed that no legitimate government does. 


SO far, you have listed, behaviors such as, "starving, bombing and suppressing the development of other countries".


I'm not telling you that you have to defend, Nazi Germany or some such bullshit. 


YOU GET TO PICK. 

Name the oh so civilized nation(s) you were imagining, while you were putting America down.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 6, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



American citizens don't get to vote on foreign policy or whether or not US troops are sent off to another country or whether or not to drop bombs on them.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 6, 2019)

Correll said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Are you saying things like "starving, bombing and suppressing the development of other countries" are all just fine, and we should do them because everybody does it?


----------



## Correll (Oct 6, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





Nope. NOt what I said. YOu confused about what I said? Take it up with Blue for cutting the post tree down. and or go back and read it.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 6, 2019)

Correll said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I was responding to YOUR post which indicated you didn't think those things were so bad.


----------



## Correll (Oct 6, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...





Here, i will try to make this simple for you.


War, in all it's forms, is terrible. We should only start wars, be they formal wars, or more covert struggles, as a last resort. 


That being said, holding AMERICA to one standard of behavior while pretending that other nations never "do what America has done",


is the act of a dishonest anti-American piece of shit.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 6, 2019)

daveman said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 6, 2019)

Correll said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Still you claim what has happened in the past is legit today. It wasn´t legit in the past and it isn´t today.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 6, 2019)

Correll said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Got it. America became so great by acting (mostly) honorable and with integrity, but screw that, we should be just as despicable as the worst country we can find. If anybody else does a dishonorable thing, we should do it too.


----------



## daveman (Oct 6, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Congratulations.  All you proved is that people in shithole countries are dishonest and don't deserve American aid.

You can sputter ineffectually now.


----------



## Correll (Oct 6, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Less abstract bullshit, and more concrete examples.


You were thinking of a nation or a group of nations, that are soooooo much more civilized than America when you attacked America for having policies that "served our interests". 


Give those examples so we can discuss your claims in context, instead of as airy empty generalizations.


Do you need me to prompt you with civilized examples?


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 6, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yes, I know. Standing by as the next war is planned, is also not the best thing to do, though.
People are constantly exposed to disinformation, whether it is the silly stories the governments tell or the silly stories paranoid conspiracy theorists tell.
But there is a way to get informed.


----------



## Correll (Oct 6, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...





THat is a nice strawman you have there. I am sure you are very proud of it. 


I respectfully decline your invitation to join you in playing with it. It is all yours and has nothing to do with me.


Meanwhile, my final post stands, until one of you lefties grows the balls to address it.



War, in all it's forms, is terrible. We should only start wars, be they formal wars, or more covert struggles, as a last resort.


That being said, holding AMERICA to one standard of behavior while pretending that other nations never "do what America has done",


is the act of a dishonest anti-American piece of shit.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 6, 2019)

Correll said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I never said other countries didn't do bad things. I only said we shouldn't do those things, and another country's actions don't justify our bad behavior.


----------



## Correll (Oct 6, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...





Was it illegitimate to bomb Nazi Germany?


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 6, 2019)

Correll said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



We joined that war for ethical reasons, and we didn't bomb Germany JUST because they had bombed our allies. We retaliated because Germany bombing our allies was unethical.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 6, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



What difference does "being informed" make? And when you say that I can only assume you mean "vote for the left". No candidate on either side of the aisle runs on a platform of "more foreign invasions!!" -but we get them regardless.


----------



## Correll (Oct 6, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




Funny, a moment ago, you were acting like such "behavior" was something we should not do. 


BUt when I give a specific example, you get all nuanced. 


What's with that?


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 6, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Maybe, if people demand their governments to stop the endless war, it will be stopped.
You see, millions march for the environment, but who demands an end of the bloodshed and suffering?
We all would be better off without, by the way.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 6, 2019)

Correll said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No, as a general rule, we should not bomb other countries. However, specific examples require nuance. You don't understand that?


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 6, 2019)

Correll said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yes, Moron. If you bomb infrastructure and factories, that´s what happens in war. The bombing of the civilian population on the other hand, conducted mainly by the Brits, was a war crime, comparable to the Holocaust.


----------



## Correll (Oct 7, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...





SO, when blue discusssed the specific example of ISIS, per the OP, without any nuance, why did you not have a problem with that?


----------



## Correll (Oct 7, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




So, bombing infrastructure and factories is ok. So what is your problem with our current strategy?


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 7, 2019)

Correll said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The countries your government is waging wars against, whether militarily or with "sanctions", are not interested in confronting America. All the hatred that has occurred is result of your "strategy".
Also, it was a general statement. You will have to agree that it was France and Britain that declared war on Germany.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 7, 2019)

Correll said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Believe it or not, I haven't read every post on this site. I respond to what I read. If I disagree with what you wrote, it's because of what you wrote, not because of what somebody else said elsewhere.


----------



## Correll (Oct 7, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




You jumped into a discussion. Blue was making blanket condemnation of "starving, and bombing" as though America doing that, was beyond the pale.


If you think that sometimes it is called for, then me and you are on the same page. 


Blue is the one, who is attacking America for normal behavior, without nuance. 


IMO, because he is an anti-American asshole, like so many lefties.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 7, 2019)

Correll said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Nothing I wrote should be taken as approval of every time we've done those things. Yes, there are times when it can't be avoided, but those aren't the only times we have done them.


----------



## Correll (Oct 8, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Correct. That is how I characterized your position. And mine. Note my use of the word "sometimes". Blue is the one making blanket statements without nuance. 


We are in complete agreement. 


Are you ok? You seem... confused.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Oct 9, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Nikki wants you to be proud of Trump´s terrorism. She wants us to believe Trump defeated ISIS. She also thinks that it is a good thing to oust a democratically elected President and starve his people. All her points are simply void and bogus. Trump is a disgrace for the USA and humankind.
> 
> Nikki Haley: ‘Every American should be proud’ of Trump


It sad that the Left supports ISIS Terrorist


----------

